# Notebook überhitzt sich



## chuvak (7. September 2012)

Mein Notebook überhitzt sich häufig und fährt dann automatisch in den Standby. Auch wird es manchmal laut (wahrscheinlich der Kühler).
So sieht die Temperatur bei durchschnittlicher Benutzung (Internet, Musik) aus:


Wenn ich ein paar Videos gucke, kann es bis zu 90°C ansteigen:


bis es in Standby wechselt.

Es handelt sich um ein HP G62-b30SG. Das Notebook ist ca 1,5 Jahre alt. Die Herstellergarantie beträgt aber leider nur 1 Jahr, sodass eine Reparatur kostenpfichtig wäre.

Könnt ihr mir bitte einen Tipp geben, was es sein könnte und ob ich selbst etwas dagegen unternehmen kann?

Dankeschön!


----------



## slowfly (7. September 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es am Staub liegt:
Das Ding aufschrauben und den Staub entfernen. Vorher Akku rausnehmen. Nicht unbedingt Pusten, wegen der Spucke. Wenn du einen "Kompressor"-Effekt haben willst, kann man da z.B. eine Spritze bei der Apotheke holen, oder so ein "Ohren-Ausputz-Ding", auch aus der Apotheke (die wissen dann schon, was du meinst -> das Teile brauche ich, um Staub von meinem Kameragear zu bekommen und klappt ganz gut). Aber ich denke, wenn du einfach das gröbste entfernst, würde es schon reichen.

Gruss
slowy


----------



## timestamp (7. September 2012)

slowfly hat gesagt.:


> "Ohren-Ausputz-Ding"


Wattestäbchen?


----------



## slowfly (7. September 2012)

timestamp hat gesagt.:


> Wattestäbchen?



Lol nein xD ... die Teiler, mit welchen man die Ohren mit Wasser ausspülen kann, so aus Gummi,...


----------



## Lime (7. September 2012)

Wie wärs mit nem Staubsauger auf leichter Stufe? 
Edit: Natürlich nicht voll dran festsaugen lassen...

Auf Den Bildern sieht man nicht viel, aber schätze mal dass die Lüftungsschlitze hinten und vor allem UNTEN dran sind. Da der Abstand zw. Tisch und Laptop nicht groß ist, kann dort keine Luft zirkulieren. Diese erhitzt sich -> kein Kühlungseffekt.

Du hast nun zwei Möglichkeiten:
1) Coolpad
2) Das Gerät am hinteren Teil etwas erhöhen. Bei meinem Notebook ist das durch einen größeren Akku automatisch getan. Könntest auch ein Buch unterlegen.

Aber probier erstmal das entstauben...


----------

